# Maiden voyage on the egg



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well I decided to give the new egg a whirl today. I like it ! I cooked some corn ,potatoes, and some bone in ribeyes on it today and everything turned out awesome. Thinking about trying my hand at pizza next time. Well I can't get the pictures to load, I'll try on tapatalk in minute.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

They got organic charcoal these days? smh


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

And they're proud of it too. I found out that you don't use regular charcoal in these things. But I guess that I'm ok with that, as long as I get results like I did today.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks great Grouper! I imagine your gonna put TnH in tears with that great looking cooker! Hahah


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I guess you gotta pay to play


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Royal Oak is what to use and its cheap.. Works good also.!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Love mine. Keep on after it! Try corn bread in a cast iron skillet.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

skiff89_jr said:


> I guess you gotta pay to play
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try working harder or finding a better job. Asshole comment.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Next time, crank the egg up (direct heat/no plate setter) to about 650 then throw them steaks on there!!! About 1.5 minutes each side and you are good to go!!!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

grouper22 said:


> Try working harder or finding a better job. Asshole comment.




Chill bro. You obviously missed the context in which my comment was made. I wasn't throwing shade on him. 

You have to pay (premium for organic charcoal) to play (luxury of BGE cooked food). 

Excuse me if that was rude?....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Try SAMs, they have chunk coal pretty cheap. I have the Kamado Joe Classic, smoked AJ!


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

bcahn said:


> Try SAMs, they have chunk coal pretty cheap. I have the Kamado Joe Classic, smoked AJ!


That ain't no Joe. That's a Vision Grill.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Definitely going to try the cornbread on it . As far as cooking the steaks at high temperatures goes , I'm not sure that that's going to work for me. I like my steaks well done, I know it's sacrilege and all, but that's way I like them. I started the potatoes and corn out at 375° and finished them at 400° when I added the steaks. 
Escambia Electric offered 3 different kinds of charcoal, I figured that I would start off with the green egg brand first, to have a reference point for comparison of the others . I plan on trying out most of the other brands of charcoal over time. Now I'm going to have to go through all the old recipe threads to see what recipes you guys have been posting for Komodo type grills. I'm probably going to smoke some pompano on it next week, seeing as how I have run out of fish dip.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

GROUPERKING said:


> Definitely going to try the cornbread on it .


If you have never tried this cornbread....TRY IT!!! http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f54/knock-out-cornbread-110399/

As fer the temp in the egg.....You can cook a well done steak at high temps. A regular size 3/4-1 lb steak would be well done in about 2 minutes on each side depending on thickness....


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

bcahn said:


> Try SAMs, they have chunk coal pretty cheap. I have the Kamado Joe Classic, smoked AJ!


Did you brine the aj or season it , and with what ?


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Well Done?
Well, as long as you know it's sacrilegious.
No char on those steaks either, another heretical act.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh no , there was char on them before they came off. I just snapped a picture as I was taking off the corn and taters. The steaks stayed on a little longer to achieve some char !


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Royal Oak does just fine. Green egg charcoal is made by them. Green egg charcoal can be found at a fair price if you look around. Loves me some eggin'!


----------

